# Direct3D Error. Please help!! (3days and not solved. Ran out of solutions!)



## wqwave (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm playing a game called Atlantica Online. The comp have been playing the game for 8-9months without any problem.

However, 3 days ago, after like 3-10mins into game, there will be pixel problems. Patches of game become dead and it will eventually blackout in a few secs and i will get exited from the game. The Direct3D error will appear after I try to enter the game again. I have attached my report of both before and after the error occuring.

Do note that I've tried updating driver, Reinstalling driver, Reinstalling the game, updating DirectX, testing my 3D stats with 3D Mark and it surface no error or blackouts and tried tons of things. I could not solve it for 3 days and hope someone can input me with suggestions. Firstly, AO will run for 3-10mins and will blackout eventually, leading to Direct3D error when I try to open AO again. However, I can enter AO again if i restarted my comp. But... After like 3-10mins again, the same problem surfaces. I really am drained out as I've even tried almost everything in the internet I can find but to no avail. Please help and I will provide as much information I can.

------------------ 
System Information 
------------------ 
Time of this report: 11/5/2010, 22:29:19 
Machine name: (**cencored**) 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100427-1636) 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English) 
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer 
System Model: System Product Name 
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/03/08 11:51:39 Ver: 08.00.14 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs) 
Memory: 3326MB RAM 
Page File: 877MB used, 2286MB available 
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS 
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
DX Setup Parameters: Not found 
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------ 
DxDiag Notes 
------------ 
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found. 
Display Tab 1: No problems found. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful. 
Sound Tab 1: No problems found. 
Music Tab: No problems found. 
Input Tab: No problems found. 
Network Tab: No problems found.

-------------------- 
DirectX Debug Levels 
-------------------- 
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a) 
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail) 
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail) 
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail) 
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

--------------- 
Display Devices 
--------------- 
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc. 
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x944C) 
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz) 
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944C&SUBSYS_02801043&REV_00 
Display Memory: 1024.0 MB 
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (16 bit) (60Hz) 
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor 
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll 
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7131 (English) 
DDI Version: 9 (or higher) 
Driver Attributes: Final Retail 
Driver Date/Size: 9/11/2010 09:42:48, 300544 bytes 
WHQL Logo'd: Yes 
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a 
VDD: n/a 
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys 
Mini VDD Date: 9/11/2010 10:19:16, 5417472 bytes 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D70C-11CF-2868-8A22A1C2CB35} 
Vendor ID: 0x1002 
Device ID: 0x944C 
SubSys ID: 0x02801043 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK 
DDraw Status: Enabled 
D3D Status: Enabled 
AGP Status: Enabled 
DDraw Test Result: Not run 
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful. 
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful. 
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

*After Blackout of screen:*

------------ 
DxDiag Notes 
------------ 
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found. 
Display Tab 1: No problems found. Direct3D 7 test results: Failure at step 39 (SetDisplayMode to 640x480x16): HRESULT = 0x80004001 (Not implemented) Direct3D 8 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x88760827 (error code) Direct3D 9 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086c (error code) 
Sound Tab 1: No problems found. 
Music Tab: No problems found. 
Input Tab: No problems found. 
Network Tab: No problems found.

-------------------- 
DirectX Debug Levels 
-------------------- 
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a) 
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail) 
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail) 
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail) 
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

--------------- 
Display Devices 
--------------- 
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc. 
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x944C) 
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz) 
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944C&SUBSYS_02801043&REV_00 
Display Memory: 1024.0 MB 
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (16 bit) (60Hz) 
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor 
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll 
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7131 (English) 
DDI Version: 9 (or higher) 
Driver Attributes: Final Retail 
Driver Date/Size: 9/11/2010 09:42:48, 300544 bytes 
WHQL Logo'd: Yes 
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a 
VDD: n/a 
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys 
Mini VDD Date: 9/11/2010 10:19:16, 5417472 bytes 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D70C-11CF-2868-8A22A1C2CB35} 
Vendor ID: 0x1002 
Device ID: 0x944C 
SubSys ID: 0x02801043 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK 
DDraw Status: Enabled 
D3D Status: Enabled 
AGP Status: Enabled 
DDraw Test Result: Not run 
D3D7 Test Result: Failure at step 39 (SetDisplayMode to 640x480x16): HRESULT = 0x80004001 (Not implemented) 
D3D8 Test Result: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x88760827 (error code) 
D3D9 Test Result: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086c (error code)

Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wqwave (Nov 6, 2010)

The error message: 
Direct3D Renderer Error: 
Creation failed: Could not find desired framebuffer format


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Read this also :
http://ggftw.com/forum/atlantica-online-tech-issues/34955-atlantica-online-general-tech-issues.html


----------



## wqwave (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply. I've tried everything including disk defragment and lowering the resolution and graphics settings. none worked.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

The game worked fine during 8-9 months and suddenly not anymore and you can't find the problem during more than 3 days, no matter what you do. You are a patient man. After one day, I would have re-installed my computer already.

The game worked and kept on working until something changed it.
Why did it change ? Internet changed it and you allowed internet to change it. Once you are connected to the internet, you are not the only one anymore, that runs your computer. Internet changes your computer constantly, sometimes in a good way, sometimes in a bad way.

You can't roll back, because you don't have an image to restore.
If you had an Image Backup software, the problem would have been fixed the same day.
As long you don't understand this and don't do anything about it, you will live from one problem to another problem.
This bad change costs you already more than 3 days and you still have no game.
What a waste of time. Start with a new game : the Image Backup/Restore game and then you can play Atlantica Online forever without Direct3D errors.


----------



## wqwave (Nov 6, 2010)

ErikAlbert said:


> Start with a new game : the Image Backup/Restore game and then you can play Atlantica Online forever without Direct3D errors.


you are right. I do not have a restore point. Anyway... I don't quite get you on this point. Do you mind explaining?


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

wqwave said:


> you are right. I do not have a restore point. Anyway... I don't quite get you on this point. Do you mind explaining?


The purpose of Image Backup is to store your complete harddisk on another an external harddisk. In other words an Image Backup software creates an image of your internal harddisk and stores that image on an external harddisk.
If something goes wrong on your internal harddisk, you can can restore that image from your external harddisk to your internal harddisk and you are back in business.
The best way to learn and trust an image backup software, is using this software while you are installing your computer from scratch.

If I was you, I would start a new topic, where you ask TSG how to backup/restore your internal harddisk. There are enough experts at TSG, that will give you good advices, because there are many ways to backup your computer and they will offer you also the cheapest way.


----------



## wqwave (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok... but I hope to solve this problem first.


----------

